# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Palmaceas.

## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo una foto excepcional por lo extraña que es, por lo que yo veo se ha cortado una palmera y posiblemente haya caído una semilla en un hueco del centro de este tronco, naciendo una nueva palmera, pienso yo.
La foto se ha realizado en el paseo jardines de Cristina.



Un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Raro, raro, rarísimo.
En todo caso es una preciosa foto.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aprovecho este hilo que abrió Frfmfrfm para subiros unas fotos de mis palmeras (y dos cycas) en la Serena. Empiezo por dos fotos de una phoenix canariensis que tengo en el patio:





Sigo con otras dos de la misma especie, aún en macetas:





En el patio también tengo estas dos cycas revolutas:



Y en el jardín, dos ejemplares de bismarckia nobilis en macetas, que trasplanté este invierno y aún no se han recuperado de la operación:





Y para terminar unas washingtonias robustas que planté hace dos años; las dos primeras fotos en el camino de acceso a casa, y la siguiente cerca de la casa, con el embalse de Zújar al fondo:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonito reportaje Los Terrines de tus palmeras.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya buenas fotos. Pues en mi campo hay también palmeras en macetas, y palmitos en el campo abierto. Si me acuerdo la próxima vez que vaya haré unas fotos.

Por cierto, Los Terrines, no se si por ahí por tu zona ha afectado mucho la oruga esta de las palmeras. Aquí en Sevilla han tenido que cortar algunas y el resto todas, tienes los botes esos en los troncos. En mi pueblo la epidemia se ha cargado más de 50, las de la Ermita.

----------


## Los terrines

> Vaya buenas fotos. Pues en mi campo hay también palmeras en macetas, y palmitos en el campo abierto. Si me acuerdo la próxima vez que vaya haré unas fotos.
> 
> Por cierto, Los Terrines, no se si por ahí por tu zona ha afectado mucho la oruga esta de las palmeras. Aquí en Sevilla han tenido que cortar algunas y el resto todas, tienes los botes esos en los troncos. En mi pueblo la epidemia se ha cargado más de 50, las de la Ermita.


Pues por Extremadura yo no he visto ninguna palmera atacada por el picudo rojo (me imagino que te refieres a él), y esperamos que no llegue nunca; no se si será por que las temperaturas en invierno son mucho más bajas que cerca del mar, pero afortunadamente nos estamos salvando, ya que es una auténtica tragedia lo que está pasando en toda la zona del Mediterráneo, Andalucía y el Algarve portugués.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Efectivamente el picudo rojo, tengo en el móvil guardado un reportaje sobre este tema.
Si tengo tiempo lo pondré.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Empiezo por el final.









Este reportaje está realizado en el paseo jardines de Cristina, Sevilla.
He estado haciendo un seguimiento a este tema y creo que tengo otra parte por ahí.
Habrá que añadir información sobre el picudo rojo, así que me imagino que el tema seguirá.
Un saludo a todo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un poco de información para completar el reportaje.




 Rhynchophorus ferrugineus

Clasificación científica
Reino:	Animalia
Filo:	Arthropoda
Clase:	Insecta
Orden:	Coleoptera
Superfamilia:	Curculionoidea
Familia:	curculionidae
Género:	Rhynchophorus
Especie:	R. ferrugineus
Nombre binomial
Rhynchophorus ferrugineus
Olivier, 1790
El picudo rojo (Rhynchophorus ferrugineus) es una especie de coleóptero curculionoideo, de la familia curculionidae,1 originario del Asia tropical. Es un gorgojo de gran tamaño, entre dos y cinco centímetros. Su color rojizo ferruginoso lo hace inconfundible. La larva perfora galerías de más de un metro de longitud en los troncos. Sus plantas hospedantes son el Cocos nucifera (cocotero) y otras palmeras, en especial Elaeis guineensis (palmera del aceite) y el género Phoenix, entre ellas Phoenix canariensis (palmera canaria) y Phoenix dactylifera (palmera datilera). Las plantas, cuando se ven afectadas por la plaga, sufren amarilleamiento y marchitamiento, pudiendo llegar a producirse la muerte del pie afectado. El control de esta plaga es complicado y por el momento, a falta de método seguro, se procede a la eliminación de los pies afectados y los que se sospecha pudieran estarlo, para evitar la propagación del insecto.2
El picudo rojo se ha extendido a numerosos países, de África , Europa y América, ajenos a su área de distribución natural debido al transporte antrópico.
Fuente y enlace.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhynchophorus_ferrugineus

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y para terminar unas washingtonias robustas que planté hace dos años; las dos primeras fotos en el camino de acceso a casa, y la siguiente cerca de la casa, con el embalse de Zújar al fondo:


¿Que has arrancado los eucaliptos que había en el camino?

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Que has arrancado los eucaliptos que había en el camino?


No, Federico, la primera parte del camino (aproximadamente la mitad), está flanqueada por eucaliptus, y la otra mitad, la más cercana a la casa, es la que se ve en la foto, con palmeras washingtonias robustas (en esta parte antes no había árboles). En la imagen en que se ve la sombra del fotógrafo tambén puedes ver la sombra de los eucalliptus.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los Terrines por enseñarnos ese paraiso de retiro que tienes en un sitio genial...
Debe ser una gozada, como al igual que todos esos rincones alejados de los pueblos y ciudades, de disfrutar de la naturaleza y el agua en éstos lugares.
Un abrazo amigo.

----------


## perdiguera

Eso me recuerda a un lugar llamado rincón chico, en la península Valdes, Argentina.
No había nadie a decenas de Km a la redonda, sólo los siete, dos matrimonios, un guía y dos empleados, que estábamos en aquel albergue que no tenía luz eléctrica suficiente para una nevera, pero fué el atardecer y amanecer más bonito que he visto nunca.
Y tu casa si le quitas los árboles y las palmeras es exactamente así, ¡Ah se me olvidaba! el terreno plano como la palma de la mano y las liebres patagónicas eran enormes y se divisaban desde bastante lejos.
Felicidades por disponer de un lugar así.
Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No, Federico, la primera parte del camino (aproximadamente la mitad), está flanqueada por eucaliptus, y la otra mitad, la más cercana a la casa, es la que se ve en la foto, con palmeras washingtonias robustas (en esta parte antes no había árboles). En la imagen en que se ve la sombra del fotógrafo tambén puedes ver la sombra de los eucalliptus.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


Ah vale, pensaba que habías arrancado los eucaliptus y habías plantado palmeras. Sé que en la entrada del camino había eucaliptus, y al decir que en el camino hacia la casa hace dos años habías plantado palmeras, pensaba que los habías arrancado.

Aclarado queda entonces.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Hay alguna manera de matar una palmera?
Es que tenemos una en la plaza que lo único que hace es dar por saco, pinchar balones, y hoy por poco ocurre una desgracia, de un ojo con un pincho.

----------


## perdiguera

Quizás una buena idea sería recortarle las hojas bajas, y dejarla crecer, hasta que no os moleste.

----------


## REEGE

Hazle caso a Perdiguera, pero nada de matarla... que luego igual de mayor la echas de menos!!
En casa de mis padres había un árbol en su cera, precioso, que lo recuerdo siendo un crio, lo cortaron y ahora tendrían una peazo sombra!!
En fin, lo último es destruir, no??

----------


## frfmfrfm

También se puede amarrar hasta que crezca, como una lechuga.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Quizás una buena idea sería recortarle las hojas bajas, y dejarla crecer, hasta que no os moleste.


Bueno, eso ya se hace, cada cierto tiempo viene y las cortan, y si no, los propios vecinos lo hacemos.
Pero como haya que dejarla crecer... En 10 años apenas ha crecido 50cm.
El verdadero problema, no son las hojas, sino unos pinchos de unos 15-20cm, que salen directamente del tronco. Y que no veas para quitarlos




> Hazle caso a Perdiguera, pero nada de matarla... que luego igual de mayor la echas de menos!!
> En casa de mis padres había un árbol en su cera, precioso, que lo recuerdo siendo un crio, lo cortaron y ahora tendrían una peazo sombra!!
> En fin, lo último es destruir, no??


O lo mismo no...  :Big Grin: 




> También se puede amarrar hasta que crezca, como una lechuga.
> Un saludo.


Esa podría ser una buena solución...
A continuación os pongo una foto para que la veais.

----------


## embalses al 100%



----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

La palmera está preciosa, y creo que se trata de una phoenix canariensis, aunque podría estar "hibridada" con otro tipo de phoenix; se trata de una palmera de crecimiento muy lento; para que os hagáis una idea, la que tengo en el patio, que podéis ver en el mensaje 3 de este mismo hilo creo que tiene unos 20 años (os la pongo aquí, para mayor facilidad).



A mí me parecería una faena deshacerse de ella, aunque creo que el picudo rojo, del que hemos hablado en este foro, puede encargarse de ello. Lo que sí me parece es que está plantada en un espacio muy pequeño (cuando la palmera crezca su tronco ensanchará y no cabrá en su actual lugar), y le vendría muy bien buscarle otra ubicación, aunque, si se trata de una plaza pública, creo que lo tienes complicado.

De todas formas, yo no soy un experto, así que a ver si alguien te puede ayudar mejor que yo.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Viendo las fotos, yo le cortaría las 3 o 4 palmas que se ven que llegan casi hasta el suelo, y las demás las amarraría cómo ha dicho el amigo Frfmfrfm, como una lechuga.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias los terrines y FEDE  :Smile: 
Ayer mismo le quité las 4 hojas más bajas que tenía(si os fijais bien, están bajo la papelera al derecha)
Las que está pegadas al tronco están amarradas con una cuerda, también lo hicimos ayer.
A decir verdad, este problema ha nacido este año, cuando dejaron este mantenimiento, porque hace un par de años venían de vez en cuando y la cortaban y todo eso, pero hace casi un mes que nadie se quiera hacer cargo de ella.

Y el picudo rojo, por una vez, creo que sería bienvenido, pero no le ha dado por acercarse por esta zona.
De hecho hay otras dos palmeras(pero son de otro tipo, de esas que son muy altas), que ni si quiera se han visto afectadas.

Quizás se la mejor solución que habéis dicho varios. Cortarle las hojas de abajo y amarrarlas el resto.

Gracias por las respuestas  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Pues la solución de la poda que habéis hecho puede ser una incitación al picudo para que se acerque, porque en las zonas donde se encuentra el bicho, recomiendan que la poda se haga en épocas de frío, creo que porque el escarabajo está aletargado, y, además, porque al podar en esta época de calor, se desprende un olor de la palmera que atrae a los picudos que se encuentren en las cercanías. Si en la zona no hay aún picudos, no es fácil que llegue hasta esa palmera, pero creo que tiene la capacidad de acercarse desde varios kilómetros (no recuerdo cuantos).

Las palmeras que tengo en el campo procuro podarlas (lo hago yo personalmente) entre los meses de diciembre y febrero, y eso que en la provincia de Badajoz aún no se ha detectado la plaga. Si corto alguna hoja fuera de esa temporada, tiene que estar completamente seca, para que no desprenda ningún olor.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí si que ha habido, porque incluso frfmfrfm nos enseñó algunas fotos.
Pero por esta zona no hay ni rastro.
A ver si le diera el olor...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Pues la solución de la poda que habéis hecho puede ser una incitación al picudo para que se acerque, porque en las zonas donde se encuentra el bicho, recomiendan que la poda se haga en épocas de frío, creo que porque el escarabajo está aletargado, y, además, porque al podar en esta época de calor, se desprende un olor de la palmera que atrae a los picudos que se encuentren en las cercanías. Si en la zona no hay aún picudos, no es fácil que llegue hasta esa palmera, pero creo que tiene la capacidad de acercarse desde varios kilómetros (no recuerdo cuantos).
> 
> Las palmeras que tengo en el campo procuro podarlas (lo hago yo personalmente) entre los meses de diciembre y febrero, y eso que en la provincia de Badajoz aún no se ha detectado la plaga. Si corto alguna hoja fuera de esa temporada, tiene que estar completamente seca, para que no desprenda ningún olor.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


Esto que comentas no lo sabía, el caso es que la que hay en el campo de mi padre la solemos podar casi siempre al final del verano.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo un par de imágenes de unas palmeras afectadas por el picudo rojo, que me encontré cuando iba a la Marcha, cerca de mi casa:





Y también quería preguntaros que si esta maceta que tengo en mi casa, es una Palmacea:

----------


## Luján

Esa que tienes en tu casa parece más un drago que una palmera. En el jardín de mis padres hay uno muy parecido.

Si no me equivoco, las palmáceas tienen una hoja compuesta por más hojillas, hablando mal. Este, sin embargo tiene hojas simples.

----------


## Los terrines

> Esa que tienes en tu casa parece más un drago que una palmera. En el jardín de mis padres hay uno muy parecido.
> 
> Si no me equivoco, las palmáceas tienen una hoja compuesta por más hojillas, hablando mal. Este, sin embargo tiene hojas simples.


Yo no estoy seguro, pero me parece que tienes razón, Luján.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hpy os voy a mostrar las palmeritas (y cycas) que tengo en la terraza de casa, en Badajoz. Hace dos años sembré las semillas de las phoenix canariensis y las cycas revolutas, y en 2011 las de las washingtonias robustas:

Primero una vista general:



Ahora las phoenix canariensis:





Ahora las washingtonias:





Y, para terminar, las cycas:



Cuando las palmeras vayan creciendo las llevaré a la Serena (ya me he llevado la primera washingtonia), para plantarlas en el campo; un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines tienes un vivero en el balcón.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buena plantación, los terrines.
Os voy a dejar esta foto de una de las que hay silvestres en mi campo, esta, está cerca del almendro al que hemos ido a recoger:

----------


## Los terrines

Es precioso, embalses al 100%; aunque no entiendo  mucho, me parece que es un palmito (chamaerops humilis). Si me equivoco, corregidme.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo también creo que es un palmito.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que sí, que es un palmito. Hay varios repartidos por toda la finca.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Os acordáis cuando quería cargarme esta palmera que nos daba la lata?


Pues ya no va a hacer falta, porque el picudo rojo se ha encargado de ella. Ha sido tan rápido que no me ha dado ni tiempo a echarle una foto. Esta tarde le echaré una foto al arreate, que es lo que ha quedado...
Porque los técnicos de parques y jardines, al diagnosticar el problema esta mañana la han cortado directamente. Ayer amaneció con las hojas ya caidas.

Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos de una palmera (macrozamia moorei) que me parece preciosa:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (30-mar-2014)

----------

